# getting VW installed iPod adapter/charger in your mkIV questions



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

it costs about $289 to buy the thing and get it installed at the VW dealership.
i was wondering if anyone has had any issues with the iPod being burnt out/fried by being charged from the VW iPod adapter?
also where did you get your adapter installed? in the glove compartment, the center armrest, etc?
does the iPod menu come out on the Monsoon screen - can you see song titles, etc?
thanks.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: getting VW installed iPod adapter/charger in your mkIV questions (garethusa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garethusa* »_it costs about $289 to buy the thing and get it installed at the VW dealership.
 
I can belive it , but it sounds a bit high, for something that is relativly plug and play, many ****e have installed these units themselves, check the DIYs in the mk5 forum for how tos

_Quote, originally posted by *garethusa* »_
i was wondering if anyone has had any issues with the iPod being burnt out/fried by being charged from the VW iPod adapter?

most decent ipod interfaces leave the ipod fully protected from any electrical surge the car might experience, however the main killer of ipods in cars is temperature extremes (I've heard of many ipods in the south west being killed via heat)if you use common sense you'll have no problems (ex: don't leave the ipod int he car with the windows shut when its 120+ out)

_Quote, originally posted by *garethusa* »_
also where did you get your adapter installed? in the glove compartment, the center armrest, etc?


either works well, however the cord is about 3' on most interfaces and it will not have alot of slack if you run it to the arm rest (there are extenstions for this purpouse if you'd like to run it to the center console)

_Quote, originally posted by *garethusa* »_
does the iPod menu come out on the Monsoon screen - can you see song titles, etc?

the stock radio is not capable of displaying text , however the ipod will show you what you are listening to on its screen, but the oem interface disables all menues and controls from the ipod
it is for this reason that many people choose to use an aftermarket interface (that and the install is typicaly slightly easier)

look to this as a cheaper and more versitile interface


----------



## BarnDweller (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: getting VW installed iPod adapter/charger in your mkIV questions (VReihenmotor6)*

Here is my DIY thread on how to install your OEM adaptor to your MKIV.
Its very simple. The hardest part is grounding the unit but if you read through my DIY there is no reason you wont be able to preform the install yourself and save you a ton of money. Use the spare cash for some xmas presents or something


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

thanks for your replies.
well i've been using the belkin cassette adapter and have been pleased with. it just basically comes down to improving sound quality - which at most times i get decent but not extremely crisp and clear sound like if i played a CD but not bad - and the ease to control the pod from the steering wheel buttons.
my other main concern was powering the pod options because the last time i used a belkin car power adapter, i really believe that thing fried my iPod and it was less than 10 days old. it was working fine and then i went on the trip and then it died when i got home even though it was charging all through the trip. 
and there was no extreme heat - unless if the pod didn't like the extreme cold i had going on in the summer with the A/C but it's not like it was sitting facing the AC vent.
so my main issue now is finding a great way to power up the pod on a long trip without having to resort using the car as a charger. 
other than that, i think there is no point in getting that VW adapter. 
i'd rather get the bluetooth phone/incar set up. ......
thanks again for all your feedback as it really helped me make some decisions. 
i just saw the VW OEM ipod kit for $133.59 on sale at the dealership - install not included of course.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (garethusa)*

Feel free to call me for advise.
If you just want charging with no control get this. 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








If you want control from the radio get this it does not lock your iPod like the factory one.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------

